# aplle airport et linux



## naf5anesten (5 Mai 2008)

salut à tous je vien d'installer Linux 8.04 sur mon macbook et j'ai trop rechercher le pilote de airport pour linux pouvez vous m'aider!!!!


----------



## Captain_X (5 Mai 2008)

ou ben encore un curieux tiens 

précise qu'il sagit d'ubuntu car des linux y'en a des paquets et des paquets

sinon tu trouveras surement ton bonheur : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314036


ou sur leur forums


----------



## naf5anesten (5 Mai 2008)

merci


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Mai 2008)

naf5anesten a dit:


> merci


Linux 8.04 n'existe pas !

Linux, c'est un noyeau de système d'exploitation il est actuellement en version 2.6.x.x

Ce qui est en version 8.04 (Avril 2008) c'est Ubuntu. Une distribution linux (un système d'exploitation complet avec environnement graphique et applications disverses) qui utilise le noyeau Linux.


----------

